# Appeal processing time



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Can someone please explain to me how the appeal process work ? I know once submitted the bundle they are then passed to pakistan high comission where the application was refused and the entry clearence manager looks at it right ? And also what is the time limitbthey have to review it ? I heard somewhere that once the entry clearence manager recieves the bundle then the have 28 days to review it and either overturn the decision or stay with the original decision ... Is this true ? Please help guys any info will be highly appreciated


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

That is true from from my experience. I appealed for my missus, it took 2 months and her decision was over turned. She got a call letter then asking for her passport, a valid TB Test certificate and a copy of my passport. She submitted all that on Tuesday. Just a waiting game now


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Thnks for ur reply nd congrats  ... Jus wanted to know the prcedure like when u submit appeal who calls u or writes to u like stages ect as im new to this nd dont understand it ... If u could take time and explain to me ill really appreciate it


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Shreen said:


> Thnks for ur reply nd congrats  ... Jus wanted to know the prcedure like when u submit appeal who calls u or writes to u like stages ect as im new to this nd dont understand it ... If u could take time and explain to me ill really appreciate it


How long has it been since you appealed?


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

I havent appealed yet .. But im going to in the nxt 2 weeks ... So thats why i wanted to know the procedure and what happens ect


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Shreen said:


> Thnks for ur reply nd congrats  ... Jus wanted to know the prcedure like when u submit appeal who calls u or writes to u like stages ect as im new to this nd dont understand it ... If u could take time and explain to me ill really appreciate it


Thank you! Well after you have submitted the appeal, you get a letter from the tribunal stating they have received everything including the bundle you send and that they are going to send it to the embassy from whichever country you are applying from. After 6 weeks I got another letter which said the embassy has until 25th May to make a decision on my case and if they can't make one until then or if they refuse the appeal it will go to court. I obviously didn't get to that stage. 

And in Pakistan where I am applying from my wife got a call from the Pakistani Embassy to confirm her home address, they said to her on the phone that they are going to send a her letter which will be asking for passport and a few more things & she will have submit it to at her nearest Gerrys office. 

That is all I know from my own experience. All the best with yours


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Ours will be done in pakistan too. Thnks for ur reply and in regards to the letter u recieved that the ecm has till may to make a decision otherwise it will go to court is that time limit not changed then to ecm has 28days to review ur case ????


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Shreen said:


> Ours will be done in pakistan too. Thnks for ur reply and in regards to the letter u recieved that the ecm has till may to make a decision otherwise it will go to court is that time limit not changed then to ecm has 28days to review ur case ????


Yeah I think it did, I don't have the letter on me right now as I am not home but from what I am remember yes.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Shreen said:


> Ours will be done in pakistan too. Thnks for ur reply and in regards to the letter u recieved that the ecm has till may to make a decision otherwise it will go to court is that time limit not changed then to ecm has 28days to review ur case ????


As far as I know, you have 28 days to submit an appeal, then the ECM has 19 weeks to review the case. If they do not overturn the decision, the case then goes to court. Depending on where it is, a hearing date can easily be a few months in the future.

My brother-in-law's appeal took about 10 or 11 moths from submission to getting the visa.

Before issuing the visa, BHC also asked for current payslips and bank statements to make sure there was no change in circumstances.


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

ALKB said:


> As far as I know, you have 28 days to submit an appeal, then the ECM has 19 weeks to review the case. If they do not overturn the decision, the case then goes to court. Depending on where it is, a hearing date can easily be a few months in the future.
> 
> My brother-in-law's appeal took about 10 or 11 moths from submission to getting the visa.
> 
> Before issuing the visa, BHC also asked for current payslips and bank statements to make sure there was no change in circumstances.


Did your brother-in-law's appeal go to court I assume? is that why they asked for current payslips and bank statements?


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorri guys to sound silly but i still dont understand where the 28 day review rule falls in place ???


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Zobair23 said:


> Did your brother-in-law's appeal go to court I assume? is that why they asked for current payslips and bank statements?


It went to court, yes.

They won the appeal but the court looks at the situation at the time of the original decision.

The BHC then asked for current payslips and bank statements to make sure that his sponsor was still meeting all requirements. If circumstances had changed in the meantime, they could have refused the visa again due to that.


----------

